# Petzl Tikka XP why so little exposure?



## Pydpiper (May 11, 2006)

It seems to fit all of my wants and needs.. Small, built in diffuser, bright, in the limited reviews I can find and cheap..
I can not find what LED is used though.
So is it worth while?
Where is a good place to buy one?


----------



## Siriuslite (May 11, 2006)

Personal preference here, but if your looking for a compact headlight (battery in the head unit), I like the PT EOS better. 

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/princetontec_eos.htm

Are you in the Toronto area? Mountian Co-Op has a lot of headlights on display.

MEC


----------



## Pydpiper (May 11, 2006)

That is a great link, thanks. I am not in the Toronto area but I would make the hour drive happily to see some items on a shelf..
The Eos, is it flood or spot?

Again, thanks for the link.


----------



## CLHC (May 11, 2006)

I also think that because of the use of 3 AAA batteries on this particular model, although I have no problem using them in my Petzl Tikka XP. I think more people prefer the Princeton Tec EOS better. Some here have even "diffused" the light more since its beam is intense.


----------



## magic79 (May 12, 2006)

I have one and love it!

The only negative with the light is that it has poor throw, but that's not why I bought it.

For closeup work, the diffuser makes it more usable than any headlamp I've used. For medium distance work, the LED does fine. Plus the tint is SO much whiter than incandescent.

Among other things, I use it to read in the bathtub since there's no light directly over it. With the diffuser, it's perfect. I also use it to read when camping.


----------



## rotncore (May 12, 2006)

I've said it elsewhere, but the filter options for the Tikka XP are great, and the diffuser is great. From what I've read, the EOS is more of a spot, but for the way I use a headlamp, I don't want to control the direction of a spot with my head. I've tried several Petzl products, and like my XP plenty. For spot, I'll go with a handheld light.


----------



## hank_moon (May 12, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> It seems to fit all of my wants and needs.. Small, built in diffuser, bright, in the limited reviews I can find and cheap..
> I can not find what LED is used though.
> So is it worth while?
> Where is a good place to buy one?



Here's another review:

http://www.backpacker.com/gear/article/0,1023,10347,00.html

And if you're bored, here's my take on the XP and the EOS:

First, both are great lights. The EOS is recommended for those looking for a little more simplicity with regard to switch manipulation. In particular, its large button switch is nice when you're wearing gloves (like, when it's cold...on a mountain somewhere). If you need regulated output, the EOS is the way to go b/c the Tikka XP is not regulated. This last point can be important for users who are very dependent on the light from a headlamp for extended periods (particularly cavers).

The Tikka XP is similar to the EOS in some respects (e.g. same power source), but offers a couple of different features: Boost mode and the wide angle lens. The wide angle lens allows you to quickly change the focus of the light between diffuse and spot via the sliding lens. Boost gives a short-term increase in brightness for spotting far-off objects (focused beam) or just lighting up the immediate area a bit better (wide angle).

If you have an REI store nearby, drop in and check them out...


----------



## Pydpiper (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Hank.

It is looking like it will come down to personal choice, one is not dramatically better than the other.. I like regulated lights, but this is just a toy for me, and size is the biggest factor.
Anyone have a side by side photo handy?


----------



## cave dave (May 16, 2006)

I prefer the BD Spot to both because I like reflectors over optics. But it is best to try them all out if you can. Most backpacking stores should carry 2 or 3 of the models.

I tried to sell my Tikka XP on BST a while back but no takers at $35. 
QX0K bin on mine. Here is what it looks like apart. There appears to be a temp sensor under the LED.


----------



## joegreen42 (Jun 5, 2006)

cave dave said:


> There appears to be a temp sensor under the LED.



So... I modded my Tikka XP to accept 4 x 2/3 AAA rechargeable’s.. VERY BRIGHT on Boost mode (~7W).. 

I have been reluctant to run it on high (~1.4w) for fear that the LED will be damaged.. Medium (~.9W) seems just right..

Do you think that the temp sensor will save the LED from self destruction if I leave it on High or Boost too long?

j


----------



## dmz (Jun 6, 2006)

Which will survive a fall on concrete: Petzl Tikka XP or eos?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know about that. In my opinion, I think that the Princeton Tec EOS would survive a fall to the concrete. That's assuming that it's worn on the head of a man standing erect. Let's say 6 feet. That PT EOS body seems to be built with a "denser" plastic molding as opposed to the "lighter" Petzl Tikka XP's body. That's my assumption. Though this time around, I would not do a "drop-test" as I did with my Streamlight 4AA ProPolymer Luxeon. :huh:


----------



## mrme (Jun 9, 2006)

I would hate to have to clean mud out of the diffuser on the Tikka XP.

Personally, I don't like the AAA format. If it ran on 2 AAs, I would have bougth a Tikka XP by now. That diffuser is cool.

As for why it isn't getting as much attention, I think it has to do more with showroom appeal. In a well lit store, the EOS and others will be much brighter and appear much better. The fact the light is unregulated and the batteries are not likely to be fresh will not help. When you sit down to read or make dinner a dark place, I think a lot of people would be better off the Tikka XP, though.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 9, 2006)

mrme said:


> I would hate to have to clean mud out of the diffuser on the Tikka XP.


Actually its pretty easy the whole front cover comes off with your finger nail. Allowing you to take out the diffuser or exchange it for a colored one.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 10, 2006)

Exactly what *cave dave* said above.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 15, 2006)

excellent thread! 

I had a fierce battle between the Petzl Tikka XP and the PT EOS... 

It lasted a LONG time... I went with the PT EOS and am 100% glad I did... and here's why:

The Petzl isn't quite as bright, more complicated, isn't as waterproof... and I personally feel that Princeton Tec makes the best headlamps on the market...

The stock EOS though I didn't like all that much... I liked the unit its-self I just didn't like the beam pattern... So I had to mod it... First I ripped out that optic and put a 17mm reflector ... this gives me a wonderful hotspot and flood... However... Even with that I wanted less of a contrast between the hot spot and the spill... So long behold... an HDS mild diffuser fits the EOS perfectly... this was the PERFECT fix for the EOS... Lately I have added a SXOH Lux1 replacing my RYAH that came with it... its much whiter now and a little brighter... my Vf on the new LED I would assume is lower because I better runtime than I got before...

Thats why my signature reads PT EOS SXOH w/ 17mm IMS & Mild Diffuser... it ain't no stock EOS anymore ... but its the best all in one headlamp I have ever seen...






Your also not going to get regulation and runtime like this with any other headlamp 3xAAA... Running a Lux1 @ almost max brightness... its just plain awesome


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 16, 2006)

there is one thing that I don't like about the EOS... is that the low setting is still too bright for me... but its hard to please everyone... 

I think it would be nice to do what the BD Spot does is that it has two LED's @ the bottom of the unit for more of a flood light...

I think PT should make an EOS 2 with the changes I made... and stick ONE 5mm LED right below the reflector... to aid nightvision small flood... 

---

BTW My Princeton Tec Quad ran through the washing machine and didn't have ANY damage nor did ANY water get anywhere near the batteries... PT makes the best waterproof headlamps which is important to me... if you put out duck decoys @ night in the water you'll be thankful for a waterproof headlamp... the Petzl/black dimonds aren't near as good as the PT...


----------



## llvo (Nov 14, 2006)

Me too, struggled between getting the 5 stars rated EOS or the Tikka XP until I saw the TacTikka XP. Running with NiMH with the flood *RED light* option, I couldn't be happier (regulation perhaps?)

IMO, regulation is great, but the spot/flood, colored filter options shouldn't be overlook when you make the decision.


----------



## MojoLight (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the Tikka XP and really like it. It was a simple choice for me and it boiled down to weight because I use it for backbacking. When I was younger I carried the kitchen sink and didn't mind. I'm not younger now and have shaved my average pack weight from 45 plus pounds to less than 30. The Tikka XP is more than bright enough for my back country needs and battery life is far greater than I've ever had before. It's light, bright and comfortable. Works for me.


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 14, 2006)

llvo said:


> Me too, struggled between getting the 5 stars rated EOS or the Tikka XP until I saw the TacTikka XP. Running with NiMH with the flood *RED light* option, I couldn't be happier (regulation perhaps?)
> 
> IMO, regulation is great, but the spot/flood, colored filter options shouldn't be overlook when you make the decision.


 i run that setup everyday when I wake up to go to work and it is a nice combo... however, you have to keep the nimh's charged up because brightness will start to go down hill faster than you think... i really wish it was regulated...

i used to think that using a batteries discharge curve as a regulation was good enough... but the more I use/learn.... the more I value true regulation...


----------



## garageguy (Nov 15, 2006)

I recently bought a Tikka XP to replace my River Rock headlamp for backpacking. I love the diffused light, it's great for cooking at camp and when filtering water from a stream. I'm curious about one thing though. When I first started playing with it at home I noticed without the diffuser that it had a square beam when projected on a wall from about 3ft. It's not something that I notice in actual use out in the woods of course. Just wondering if this is normal? I liked the regulation of the PT EOS but wanted the ability to easily diffuse the light when needed. That is why I chose the XP over the EOS.


----------



## bestcounsel (Nov 15, 2006)

I own the PT Eos and love it. My opinion is that PT tried to use both a reflector and optic to try to get the best of the both worlds. The EOS seems to have a little of both throw and spill. Enough for my needs and not too much of either....

There is no need to diffuse the EOS for it has low levels...


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Nov 15, 2006)

Yup, I've just started playing with one and it does have odd beam shapes--aimed at a flat wall. As you say, it's no thing out in the boonies 

I'm going to track down the colored lens set to see what it's like with a red filter. This is a neat little light!



garageguy said:


> I recently bought a Tikka XP to replace my River Rock headlamp for backpacking. I love the diffused light, it's great for cooking at camp and when filtering water from a stream. I'm curious about one thing though. When I first started playing with it at home I noticed without the diffuser that it had a square beam when projected on a wall from about 3ft. It's not something that I notice in actual use out in the woods of course. Just wondering if this is normal? I liked the regulation of the PT EOS but wanted the ability to easily diffuse the light when needed. That is why I chose the XP over the EOS.


----------



## garageguy (Nov 17, 2006)

Skeeterbytes thanks for confirming that for me.


----------

